# How to remove a Stanadyne shower faucet cartridge



## BillyRay (Nov 16, 2010)

*BillyRay*

I need the steps in removing a single Stanadyne shower faucet cartridge.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.moen.com/consumer-support/installation-help/tutorial?id=moen0133


----------

